# Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II



## salmon Wim (17. November 2004)

Testreise nach Yakutien  1990       Teil I
Wir schreiben Mai 1990. Die Post bringt einen Brief von der Aeroflot Amsterdam.
Herr Gordievski, damaliger Direktor, kommt zurück auf ein Gespräch dass wir vor 2 Jahren  in Haugesund/Rogaland hatten während eines Symposiums über Kalkstreuen in die Lachsflussoberlaüfe. Er lädt mich ein um mit max 5 Personen ein Besuch nach Yakutien zu machen zwecks Untersuchung der fischereilichen Möglichkeiten als touristische Einnahmequelle. Ich lade Heribert Hahne, damals ernsthafter Fischreisenveranstalter aus Köln, Stefan einen seiner Kunden und zwei alten Kollegen, den Apotheker Ed und den Chefkoch und Jäger Theo ein.
Es soll zu Seitenflüssen des Lena’s nördlich von Yakutsk gehen.Wir haben keine Ahnung worauf wir uns vorbereiten sollen. Die angegebenen Stellen liegen fast  2000 km von Laptev Meer wo die Lena mündet. Wie soll da noch ein Lachs hochkommen? Gordievski , der in seiner Freizeit von einer Datcha in Astrachan auf Rapfen und Waller fischt kann auch nicht helfen. Es weiss nur dass es dort ein Ungeheuer geben soll, der Flusstiger, der von den Einheimischen Taimen genannt wird. 
Na ja, es werden dicke Mäntel, warme Unterhosen, schwere Neoprenhosen und Unmengen an Angelzeug gekauft. Schliesslich fliegen wir ja nach Sibirien. 
Zum Glück ist Herr Gordievski im August beim Einchecken dabei sonst wären wir mit unseren 300 kg nie durchgekommen.
Das Hotel bei der Zwischenstation in Moskau atmet noch die Atmosphäre des aussterbenden Kommunismus. Lustig sind dabei die Damen die in jedem Stockwerk verantwortlich sind für Kontrolle über Schlüssel usw. Und auch die Bediensteten im Restaurant die zwei Sätze Englisch auswendig gelernt haben und bei jeder weiterer Frage unsererseits die gleichen zwei Sätze monoton wiederholen. Draussen auf der Arbat spielen Protestsänger Ihre rauhen Lieder und werden uns immer mehr Rubel für unsere Dollars angeboten. Auffallen tun wir ja ohnehin, angesprochen werden wir auch, wobei wir meist nur zurücklächeln.
Am nächsten Morgen haben wir selbst nichts zum lachen. Ed hat , wie sich später herausstellt nach 2 Wodka als Schlafmütschen in der Bar eine Dormicum Schlaftablette genommen und weil dies nicht schnell genug wirkte noch eine. Selbst habe ich eine halbe genommen und ich kann am nächsten Morgen an meiner Schreibweise im Tagebuch deutlich merken wann dies gewirkt hat. Was wir auch anstellen ; aus dem Zimmer von Ed kein Laut. Als endlich die zur Hilfe gerufene Zimmerdame  Erlaubnis bekommen hat um das Zimmer zu öffnen liegt  Ed wie tot im Bett. Der Schreck schlägt uns ums Herz. Nach 2 minutigem Schreien und Rütteln 
guckt er verwundert um sich herum, lächelt und sagt uns dass alles in Ordnung ist. Was wir dann noch nicht wissen ist , dass er die Tür verschliesst und wieder in sein Bett steigt, wonach sich die ganze Prozedur nochmals wiederholt…
Nach der obligatorischen Stadtrundfahrt gelangen wir mittags in das Heiligtum, die Aeroflotprivaträume.
Bei jeder weiteren Tür  werden die Damen immer hübscher ; die Augen fallen uns bald heraus. Als wir dann schliesslich in das Allerheiligste eintreten dürfen stockt uns der Atem. 
Natürlich sollen wir uns dem Generaldirektor widmen aber die Göttlichkeit seiner Privatassistentin Yana haut uns um…. Nach einer Ansprache von 15 Sekunden wissen wir dann dass zuerst in einem weiteren Raum eine Kleinigkeit gegessen wird wonach wir wieder zu Yana, Verzeihung, zum Chef dürfen.
Bei jedem Sitzplatz steht eine Flasche Wasser und eine mit der gleichen Farbe und ein  herrliches Salatgemisch. Natürlich fangen wir mit Nasdarovije an und speizen anschliessend den Salat. Es folgt wieder Nasdarovije wonach eine weitere Schönheit mit einem Schüssel des gleichen Salates rund geht und fragt ob wir mehr möchten.
Da wir nicht beleidigen wollen und die Dame einen wunderbaren Ausschnitt hat lassen wir nochmals voll machen. Wenn sich das Gleiche dann nochmals wiederholt und wir eigentlich auch schon satt sind lehnen wir dankend ab. Als dann aber nach einem weiteren Nasdarovije 12 Damen mit grossen Schüsseln eintreten und sich herausstellt dass wir gerade die Vorspeise herunter geschluckt haben und dies der erste Gang is wissen wir nicht was schlimmer ist; Scham oder das Bangen um die Gunst von Yana.
Im Direktorium ist es voll. Was sind das für komische Leute die Fische fangen wollen und danach wieder zurücksetzen?. Nikolay Ivanenko, Direktor Aeroflot Europa, wird uns vorgestellt. An seinen mitgeführten klassischen Ruten und vielmehr Rollen erkennen wir ein Angelkollege. Was die grosse Sauerkrauttonne soll können wir nur ahnen. Er wird uns auf der ganzen Strecke begleiten; schön, denn er spricht Deutsch.   
Nach 3(4) Abschiedsküssen von Yana, die genau weiss was Sie zu tun und vor allem nicht zu tun hat, fährt unser Bus in Richtung  Domodedevo, damals den Inlandsflughafen. Nikolay der auch noch sein Sohn Alexander mitgebracht hat stellt sich als sehr lustig heraus. Unser Vertrauen steigt. Sicher als er unser Bus durch ein Seitentor auf den Flughafen hineinlotzt, dabei eine vollschlanke 150 cm x150 cm grosse Schlüsseldame völlig verdutzt zurücklassend. Empört ist er wenn wir nicht sofort den V.I.P. Raum betreten dürfen. Soll der Jeltzin( damals erst im Kommen)  doch einen anderen Platz nehmen. Sein Ansehen wird wieder aufgeputzt wenn er hinkommt und uns mitteilt dass wir auch einen früheren Flug der in 20 Minuten startet nehmen können. Wenn wir einsteigen ist die Maschine abgeladen voll; die 12 Leute die soeben ausgestiegen sind, sind doch nicht etwa unserentwegen ausgestiegen? 
Doch, und jetzt schämen wir uns zu seinem Erstaunen wirklich.
Neben mir sitzt eine 15- jährige Mutter mit 2 Kindern. Natürlich helfe ich beim Windelnwechseln.
Als die ersten Getränke serviert werden höre ich aus der Reihe von Ed , der diesmal kein Nasdarovije genommen hat , ein sarkastisches Lachen. Sie wissen nicht ob das Datum 08.11.1966 auf der Apfelsaftdose Abfülldatum oder aüsserstes Konsumdatum ist….
Der alte Trick mit Süssigkeiten wirkt. Nachdem der Vati die Sachen kontrolliert hat darf gegessen werden und das Interesse in uns ist geweckt. Nikolay muss beim Ubersetzen Uberstunden machen. Zum Glück dauert dies nur 6 Stunden in dem wir mit Ehrfurcht vom Taimen erfahren. 
Um 0700 Ortszeit kommen wir, dick angezogen , in Yakutsk an.  Beim Heruntergehen der Flugzeug treppe werden wir von angenehmen 250 C und Hunderten von Mücken begrüsst.



















Testreise nach Yakutien    Teil II
Das Schwitzen geht sofort los. Scheisse ,dazu noch so viel Gepäck. Zum Glück habe ich meine Jungle Oil direkt dabei, damit die kleinen Biester nicht sofort losschiessen. 
Beim Eintreten in das Flughafengebäude gucken wir zuerst in die grinzenden Gesichter zweier Osterreicher. Zwei plastifizierten Bärenköpfe und zwei Riesenelchgewaide , die für den Rückflug nach Europa fertig liegen , sollen wohl deren Gesichtsausdruck erklären… Komisch genug wird es immer wärmer. Die Heizung brennt überall . Weshalb wird auch gleich klar. Beim Eintreten der Abflughalle werden wir von einer gigantischen Menschenmasse zT noch sehr schläfrig angeschaut. Kein ½ m Boden ist unbesetzt. Wenn man schon in der Nacht warten muss, dann wenigstens warm.

Wladimir Ipatiev und seine Dolmetscherin begrüssen uns als ob wir uns schon Jahre kennen. 
Natürlich muss zuerst richtig gefrühstückt werden. “Von den Hänchenflügeln im Flugzeug seid ihr ja wohl nicht satt geworden”  lässt er ausrichten.
Nach Nasdarovije folgt ein Salat aus Gurken und Tomaten, Nasdarovije, eine  wässrige Suppe, Nasdarovije, Salzkartoffeln mit gekochtem Rentierfleisch und Süssigkeiten, sehr viel Süssigkeiten.
Dem schwarzen PKW , Marke unbekannt, gehört einem befreundeten Zahnartzt, der kurz mit dem Bohren aufgehört hat um uns zum Hubschrauberflughafen zu transportieren. Eilig hat er es ja. Als ich mal auf ‘s Tacho schaue ob er das Ding nicht all zu sehr strapaziert, gibt dieses kaum mal 80 km/St an. Unterwegs staunen wir über die übererdischen Wasserleitungen die wegen Permafrost nicht in den Boden gelegt werden können. Gefragt wie kalt es denn im Winter ist sagt er: “ Ich kann mich an einem Tag in März 1981 erinneren an dem man das Wasser aus einem Glas hochwerfen konnte und der Boden nicht nass wurde; nur einige winzige kleine Eisnadeln waren übrig geblieben”. “ Die Temperatur war -51 Grad.”

Beim Einfahren des Hubschrauberflughafens bekommen wir es zum ersten Mal wirklich mit der Angst zu tun. Uberall liegt Schrott von dem was früher mal ein Flugzeug oder ein Hubschrauber war. Nicht 1 oder 2 , nein vielleicht Hundert. Als wir die Grabstätte durchquert haben und schliesslich bei unserer Karosse ankommen stellen wir fest dass es sich handelt um einen MI 8 Hubschrauber mit 2 Motoren und zwei rabenschwarze Auspuffe. Ein Mechaniker hockt oben auf dem linken Motor dessen Haube er entfernt hat und bastelt mit brennender Zigarette lustig herum. 
An der Rückseite wird ein 800 L Reservetank eingebracht. Theo , unser Chefkoch und Jäger, der ohnehin Flugangst hat, dreht sich unauffällig zu mir herum und sagt “ Fliegt Ihr nur; ich bleibe hier und werde mich inzwischen schon amusieren”. Einige Minuten später kommen noch 5 Guides und danach die qualmende 3 köpfige Crew; schöne Jacke und Hosen, schicke Mütze,viele Goldstreifen und Medaillen; und jeweils eine Angelrute! Wir werden umarmt und geküsst. Ich nehme Theo zu mir und spreche Ihm zu: “Guck Dir mal diese Piloten an , Theo, glaubst Du nicht dass die Heute Abend auch nicht gerne wieder bei Ihren Frauen sein wollen”? Theo schluckt mal tief und sagt : “Na gut, ich komme mit”. Das Hochsteigen geht nicht auf Anhieb; es muss erst mal einen Anlauf über die eiserne Startbahn gemacht werden, wonach dies reibungslos vor sich geht. Das schöne Wetter und die herrlichen Aussischten machen den Lärm unwichtig. Die unter uns strömende Lena ( sanft weiblich mit “Ljena “aussprechen) mit hochfelsigen rechten Ufern und schier unendlichen weissen  Sandbänken  als linke Ufer, mit riesigen bewäldeten Inseln, macht einen tiefen Eindruck. An einer Stelle schätzen wir eine Breite von etwa 14 Km…
Nach etwa 1,5 Flugstunden und etwa 350 Km sagt mir der Kapitän dass die Maschine Durst hat ; und selber könnte er auch Einen vertragen. Wir landen am Ufer des riesigen Lenaflusses in Sangar. Direkt fällt auf dass die Häuser gut gepflegt aussehen; dass fröhliche Blumen im Fenster stehen und dass im kleinen Garten Kartoffel, Tomaten, Salat, Gurken und Karotten gut gedeihen. Kinder spielen, die Leute winken uns freundlich zu und laden zu einem Hausbesuch ein. Nikolay, der Aeroflot Direktor ,meint, das sollten wir nicht machen , denn sonst werden wir bei allen Familien zum Essen eingeladen.
In dem ortseigenen Restaurant wiederholt sich dann das Spiel vom Frühstück in Yakutien.
Der Flugkapitän stösst micht an und fragt” Hast Du eine Ahnung davon wie alt der Mann ist der Dich soeben bedient hat”? Bei den Innuits hatte ich mich schon mal schwer( zu jung) geirrt. Weil ich Ihn auf etwa 70 Jahre schätzte                                                          
sagte ich deswegen” ungefähr 80 Jahre”.  Als der Cap übersetzt hat folgt ein lautes Gelächter; mir wird noch einen Wodka gebracht, es wird Nasdarovije ausgesprochen und ich werde mit der Antwort “104 Jahre” aus meinem Leiden erlöst……Sein Motto  “ Cewodnja wodku y zaftra raboty” ( Heute Wodka und die Arbeit hat Zeit bis Morgen). 

Gegen 1400 Uhr fliegen wir wieder weiter. Die Crew sagt noch etwa 1,5 Stunden , die Guides sagen 2 Stunden. Obwohl diese Tundralandschaft mit seinen vielen, wenig eingeschliffenen Flüssen sich kaum ändert bleibt sie mich faszinieren bis Nikolay mich aus einem kurzen Traum aufwacht und sagt dass wir Pech haben. Direkt wach frage ich ob denn etwas mit der Maschine nicht stimmt? “Damit ist alles bestens, aber es ist soeben eine Meldung eingetroffen , dass  der Pilot nach Yakutien zurückfliegen muss”. “ Wieso”? frage ich “ Zwei Trapper haben einen Waldbrand verursacht. Sie müssen zuerst gerettet werden und danach muss das Feuer gelöscht werden” .“Und was passiert mit uns”? Ihr könnt mit zurückfliegen  Ihr könnt mit zurückfliegen oder hier ein provisorisches Camp aufbauen”.  “Ja und wo”? “ Na an irgendeinem Fluss. Du guckst einfach ob Du lange schwarze Streifen im Fluss siehst. Wenn ja, so sind dies Fische” . “Und dann”? “ Dann werden wir dort landen , ein Lager machen und irgendeinem Fluss. Du guckst einfach ob Du lange schwarze Streifen im Fluss siehst. Wenn ja, so sind dies Fische” . “Und dann”? “ Dann werden wir dort landen , ein Lager machen und morgen werden wir wieder abgeholt und zum vorgesehenem Camp weitertransportiert. Jetzt komm schon , setzt Dich zu den Piloten und suche Dir eine schöne Stelle aus”.  Ich nehm mein Fernglas und sehe tatsächlich Streifen ; sie sehen anders aus als das Holz was überall herumliegt. “ Da liegt eine schöne Kurve mit Seitenbach”. “Alles klar” sagt der Chef. Zehn  Minuten später stehen wir auf dem hohen Innenufer.                BILD                Die schöne Kurve

Die Guides leeren den Hubschrauber, die Piloten rennen mit Ihren Ruten zum Seitenbach und zeigen kurz danach mit einem Freudesschrei einen 1m langen Hecht hoch. Jetzt ist Chaos. Jeder macht was er will. Uns fällt da auch nichts besseres ein als schnell eine Spinnrute zusammen zu stecken.                                      
Innerhalb einer Minute wird mein Vibraxspinner aüsserst agressiv angegriffen. Ich habe Kontakt mit einem herrlichen Fisch!.                                     
Fast im gleichen Augenblick schreit Stefan, Heribert  H’s Kunde. “ Fuuiiiiiiisch”. Heribert weiss nicht richtig wen er jetzt auf sein Video haben will. Er rennt auf mich zu und schreit zum Stefan: “ Halt Spannung und lass ihn noch etwas schwimmen”. 
Mein Fisch wiegt 9,2 kg, ist lang und schlank, der Rücken ist Grau-Silber, alle Flossen sind rot. Eine grosse Fettflosse, scharfe Zähne. Youri, der Guide, der gerade gemütlich dazu gekommen ist sagt ganz ruhig: “ Oh,  Baby-Taimen”! Es wird keine Aufnahme gemacht. Es werden ja wohl noch mehrere kommen ! 
Nachdem der Fisch zurückgestezt ist, kümmert Heribert sich um Stefan der nie einen Fisch grösser als 3 Pfund gefangen hat. Der Drill verläuft eher komisch. 

                       BILD                                                    
Freund Iwan mit Hucho Taimen vom Im-Fluss         
Und nach einer Weile zeigt Stefan stolz einen 8,0 Kg schweren dunkelbraunen Fisch mit schwarzen Punkten, weichem Fleisch und weichem untenstehenden Maul und Fettflosse: Lenok. 

BILD                                                             BILD

                                                                     Stefan’s Fisch


Teil III folgt.
Nachwort: 
Ist dies die richtige Stelle zur Veröffentlichung?
Wie kriege ich Bilder hinein?

Salmon Wim


----------



## Jirko (17. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

nabend salmon wim #h


> Ist dies die richtige Stelle zur Veröffentlichung?


nich wirklich  da wir kein sibirienforum haben, hab ich´s mal in´s forum angeln in europa geschubst...


> Wie kriege ich Bilder hinein?


hier ne kleine hilfestellung, wie du dir kostenfrei 60MB webspace sichern kannst. geht relativ fix salmon wim...

...die andere alternative ist die, daß du direkt pics an dein posting anhängst. dafür ist die option *anhänge verwalten* unterhalb des textfeldes (zusätzliche einstellungen) vorgesehen (siehe bild im anhang - die maximale dateigröße dieser pics beträgt jedoch "nur" 97,7 KB Bytes bzw. 650 x 650 pixel!) #h


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Ja, Ja das leid der bilder, hatte jeder mal von uns :q :q :q aber du wirst es schon schaffen#h #h klasse bericht#6 #6


----------



## Jirko (17. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

jaja, die lena liegt in europa... tztztz... hamwa wohl nich aufgepasst inner schule jirko... *grummelgrummel*  (irgendwas war da mit der gebirgskette ural |kopfkrat )...

...hab´s jetzt mal in´s forum angeln weltweit geschubst... da wo´s hingehört 

vielen dank ralle für den hinweis #h


----------



## Lotte (18. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

moin-moin,

mittlerweile macht der thread ja auch ne weltreise mit, oder !!!!

@ salmon Wim: die Yana hat es euch aber wirklich den kopf verdreht, oder???? sehr schöner bericht!!! hoffe, daß du die bilder auch noch hereinbekommst!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (18. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

hallo Salmon Wim

schöner Bericht, ich war ein Jahr später mit Heribert's Tours auch dort. Stefan war auch dabei, hast du noch Kontakt zu ihm?


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

@salmon Wim

Ups, sehe gerade du kommst aus heinsberg (Rheinland) habe 7 Jahre in Krefeld gewohnt...


----------



## NorbertF (18. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Mehr bitte!! Was für ein Erlebnis!


----------



## Sockeye (18. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Jepp mach hin mit den restlichen Teilen...

Ich werde Dir danach eh noch Löcher inden Bauch fragen müssen..


----------



## Blob (19. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Sehr schöner Bericht, 1990 konnte man anscheinend mehr Taimen fangen als jetzt, die Bestände wurden doch arg dezimiert . Dass Lenok 8 Kilo haben kann hab ich auch noch nie gehört, dabei kenn ich ziemlich viele Leute in Russland, die öfter solche Expeditionen unternehmen.


----------



## salmon Wim (19. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Hallo Blop, 
Tatsächlich wurden generell viele Fische aus den Russischen Gewässern entfernt. Seit dem der Kommunismus ( offiziell) nicht mehr existiert geht es den Leuten auf dem Lande verdammt schlecht. Die stellen die also von einer Siedlung aus mit Boot oder Snowscooter erreichbar sind , haben es schwer ( gehabt).
Dort wo man nur mit dem Hubschrauber hinkommt ist es nach wie vor 
PHANTASTISCH. Die Flüsse Norden von Yakutien und nördlich von Kahabarovsk, zB TUGUR haben noch immer einen Huchenbestand von dem die Mongolei nur traumen kann. 
Die Lenoks die ich im Jenissej-Bereich sowie Mongolei , wie im Süden von Yakutien und auf Sakhalin gefangen habe hatten im Schnitt nicht viel mehr als 3-4 Pfund. Im Norden Yakutiens aber sind( waren; ich war dort eine weile nicht mehr) aber riesig. Dabei ist 8 Kg eine ausnahme;  der grösste den ich je gesehen habe. 
Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast habe ich selber in der Zeit wo ich noch 24 Stunden auf den Beinen stehen konnte, Fischerreisen für grössere Gruppen  organisiert. Dabei habe ich 128 Gruppen mit durchschnittlich 10 Leuten nach Russland begleitet. Sehr anstrengend aber auch sehr dankbar. Vielleicht  sind unter Deinen Bekannten noch welche dabei die mit mir dort waren.
Seit September haben wir, meine Frau und ich damit aufgehört. Wir wollen jetzt nur noch mit befreundeten E
Ehepaaren oder kleinere Gruppen etwas abenteuerliches unternehmen.
Gruss
 Salmon Wim
PS: muss meine 3000 Bilder ( leider viele " ausgeliehen") nochmals aussortieren wonach ich Dir den 8 Kg Lenok zeige.


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Superbst beschrieben, Salmon Wim - diesen Schreibstil mag ich absolut! 

Schade um die BIlder, die müssen selbstverständlich "nachgefüttert" werden, hoffe, ich?

Kompli an dich

Karsten


----------



## Palometta (20. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Superbst beschrieben, Salmon Wim - diesen Schreibstil mag ich absolut!
> 
> Schade um die BIlder, die müssen selbstverständlich "nachgefüttert" werden, hoffe, ich?
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen #6

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Blob (21. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Naja ich kenne Russen in Russland  die auf Taimen angeln, so wie ich es verstanden hab hast du Deutsche begleitet. 

 Ich selbst war bisher einmal Taimen angeln vor 2 Jahren, eine Woche am Tutonchana Fluss, keine Ahnung ob es dir was sagt. 6 Stunden Hubschrauber Flug . Keine Ahnung ob wir damals einfach Pech hatten, aber es wurden eher wenige Taimen für die dortigen Verhältnisse gefangen, dafür Unmengen von Hechten und Äschen, ist aber eine tolle Angelei, wenn man von den Insekten absieht. Am meisten fasziniert mich das Nachtangeln "na Misha", also auf eine Kunstmaus.

 Ich glaube dir natürlich, dass ihr so einen Lenok gefangen hat, da gibts Fische, die nicht mehr feierlich sind, hab aber halt nie gehört, dass Lenok so gross werden können. Der grösste unserer Tour war knapp 3 Kilo, muss ja ein wahres Monstrum gewesen sein bei euch, würd mich sehr über ein paar Fotos sehr freuen .


----------



## richard (27. August 2005)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Servus salmon Wim!

Habe soeben Deinen Bericht I und II gelesen. Absolut Klasse. Gibt’s nicht noch einen Teil 3… und Bilder? Wenn ja, schreib doch bitte.

Liebe Grüße aus Wien
Ritschie


----------



## richard (27. August 2005)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

sorry, habs schon gefunden.
R.


----------



## herbiehoss (30. März 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien von Wim Ramakers*

Hi Wim!
Dass Du ein Sprachgenie bist habe ich ja schon immer gewusst. Das Du aber auch so nette Berichte schreiben kannst, ist mir neu. Schoen mal wieder etwas aus den alten Pionierzeiten in Russland zu lesen. Da werden Erinnerungen wach!
Lebe seit einigen Jahren in BC Kanada (wo sonst!?). Hier meine Mail bc.herbiehoss@yahoo.ca
Kannst mich ja mal kontaktieren.
Heribert


----------



## HarryO. (31. März 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

der bericht ist 5 jahre alt...du solltest evtl. anderweitig kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Case (31. März 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Ein schöner Bericht, auch wenn er etwas älter ist.
Schade dass der nicht weitergeschrieben wurde.

Case


----------



## tolik_1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

@Case, der Bericht geht weiter, es gibt insgesamt V Teile!

Es ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Erläbnis. *träum*


----------



## Case (1. April 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

@tolik_1

Danke für den Hinweis.:m

Habe die Suchfunktion genutzt und auch die anderen, sehr gut,
spannend und amüsant geschriebenen Beiträge gefunden.

Das ist nun wirklich etwas, das ich auch selbst gern erlebt
hätte. Und nicht nur wegen der Fische.

Case


----------



## tolik_1 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

Ja, ich denke so ein Erläbnis ist besser als jeder Urlaub irgendwo am Strand.

Mal schauen evtl. werde ich nächstes Jahr auch etwas ähnliches erleben. Wir wollen nähmlich nächsten Sommer, mit einem Geländewagen bis zum Baikalsee in Russland und zurück reisen. Dafür planen wir so ca. 4 Wochen ein.
Ich möchte mich halt nur nochmal erkundigen ob wir da evtl. Sponsoren für finden, damit das für uns nicht so sehr Teuer wird|rolleyes.

Gruß Tolik


----------



## lachs-kola (5. April 2010)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien teil I und II*

@tolik
Ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber ich glaube mit dem Auto zum Baikalsee ist schon verdammt crazy und auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Ob ihr das in ca. 4Wochen schafft ??? Es wird auf jedenfall eine tolle Abenteuerfahrt. Ich selber fahre jedes Jahr mit dem Auto nach Kola hoch und das sind nur rund 3000 km. und das meiste auf europäischen Strassen. Aber selbst das finden schon viele für verrückt. Und auf dieser kurzen Strecke erlebt man schon viele Abenteuer und Überraschungen. Trotzdem viel Glück dabei.#6


----------

